# Suche Fahrtechnik Training in Hamburg



## Deleted 4950 (21. Januar 2010)

hallo,

ich suche für eine Bekannte, die Hamburg wohnt, einen MTB Fahrtechnikkurs (Grundkurs)? Sollte vor Mitte April 2010 stattfinden. Hat jemand einen Tipp - über Google habe nich nichts gefunden - GRAZIE


----------



## Hegi (22. Januar 2010)

Klar gibts den...

nämlich hier...

http://www.bikeride.de/index.php?f_categoryId=5&aid=164&nh=1

Am 17.04. soll es einen in den Harburger Berge geben! Steht ganz unten auf der Seite. Leider noch ohne nähere Angaben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Januar 2010)

Der Kurs findet alle Jahre wieder statt


----------



## Deleted 4950 (29. Januar 2010)

Merci vielmals, das hilft - vermutlich dat bei einer Anfrage nach Hochseefischen im Forum unserer Alpenregion http://www.tegernsee-schliersee.de/ auch ned mehr Feedback zamkemma.

Hamburg ist so oder so genial, war vor 2 Jahren beim Triathlon und komme wieder 

winterliche Grüße aus dem Leitzachtal, 
www.haus-hammer.info


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2010)

monaco schrieb:


> Merci vielmals, das hilft - vermutlich dat bei einer Anfrage nach Hochseefischen im Forum unserer Alpenregion http://www.tegernsee-schliersee.de/ auch ned mehr Feedback zamkemma.
> 
> Hamburg ist so oder so genial, war vor 2 Jahren beim Triathlon und komme wieder
> 
> ...



Dann lern erst mal unsere Trails kenne


----------

